# Thank You Button



## Silver (8/3/14)

Hi @Gizmo

Is it possible technically to have a "Thank you" button below each post - next to where all the other buttons are (Like, Agree etc)

I think this will be a great quick way to say "Thanks" to someone who has posted something and you can acknowledge it without having to create a new post.

What do other forumites think of this?

PS - I haven't seen the "Dumb" button or "Old" button being used much - so if you need to swap an existing one - I suggest one of those...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/3/14)

Love that idea!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (8/3/14)

Along with the Thank You button a popcorn emoji would be cool too.. For those heated yet entertaining debates that arise sometimes.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## andro (8/3/14)

Is gonna be better than reply thanks all the time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (8/3/14)

I Like @ Silver 's idea!

Send from Android device using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chop007 (8/3/14)

It would be so AWESOME to have a "Chuck Norris" button. No other forum in the world has a button like it and it would surely be cooler than any other button ever. In fact, it would roundhouse kick every other button in their chops. 

It would be for the coolest/most hard core posts ever and only used in case of severe awesomeness. No jokes, a "Chuck Norris" button would be epic. The button to end all buttons.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (8/3/14)

Chop007 said:


> It would be so AWESOME to have a "Chuck Norris" button. No other forum in the world has a button like it and it would surely be cooler than any other button ever. In fact, it would roundhouse kick every other button in their chops.
> 
> It would be for the coolest/most hard core posts ever and only used in case of severe awesomeness. No jokes, a "Chuck Norris" button would be epic. The button to end all buttons.



@Chop007 here's your "Chuck Norris" button:

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (11/3/14)

Bump

@Gizmo, any feedback on this?

Possible, not possible?


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/3/14)

Silver said:


> Possible, not possible?



@Gizmo has man flu... when us boys get man flu we need to be quiet in a corner and await love and attention from our better haves... Hopefully Stroods has been feeding him chicken soup and hot toddies at night and he will be back in the land of the living one day soon!


----------



## Gizmo (11/3/14)

Silver said:


> Bump
> 
> @Gizmo, any feedback on this?
> 
> Possible, not possible?



Sorry what is possible?


----------



## Gizmo (11/3/14)

Oh never mind I see now. That is quite a procedure to do.. I would have to modify the whole bar. @Matthee asked me something similar, I haven't got round to it as its a lot of work. Will do so at some time @Silver.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Silver (12/3/14)

No problem @Gizmo, it's in no way essential. 
Just a nice to have - to add on the wishlist


----------



## Andre (12/3/14)

Will it not be easier if you just replace one of the never used buttons, like "old" or "bad spelling"? Just wondering, know not how these IT stuff works.


----------

